# rndc: connect failed: 127.0.0.1#953: connection refused



## hahni (27. Juli 2010)

Hallo zusammen,

habe einen 8.04LTS-Server austauschen müssen und habe von einem ursprünglichen Backup eine lauffähige Version gemacht. Gemäß Anleitung auf http://www.howtoforge.com/perfect-server-ubuntu8.04-lts-p4. Auch AppArmor ist nicht aktiv (Seite 3). Dennoch erhalte ich folgenden Fehler:

--
 * Stopping domain name service... bind                                                                                      rndc: connect failed: 127.0.0.1#953: connection refused
                                                                                                                      [fail]
 * Starting domain name service... bind                                                                               [fail]
--

Was läuft da bei mir falsch?

Viele Grüße

Hahni


----------



## Till (27. Juli 2010)

Schau bitte mal in die Bind Logdatei oder ins syslog, was da für Fehlermeldungen beim BIND Restart angezeigt werden.


----------



## hahni (27. Juli 2010)

Ich hatte den Fehler gefunden. Ich habe eine Konfigurationsdatei nicht mit kopiert. Jetzt geht es. Allerdings werden Domains - wenn ich die versuche, anzupingen - nicht aufgelöst. Nur ein Ping auf IPs geht. Da stimmt glaube ich immer noch etwas nicht.


----------

